# Java-Programm als exe



## jobu0101 (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hatte mal so ein Programm. Mit dem konnte man aus einer jar-Datei eine exe Basteln, ideal für Windowsbenutzer, die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen eine jar-Datei richtig zu öffnen und denen man sonst ohne dieses Programm seine eigenen Programme nicht schicken kann. Leider finde ich es nicht mehr. Weiß jemand, woher ich das bekommen könnte?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (4. Feb 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+exe&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## HeRaider (4. Feb 2008)

Ich würde dir empfehlen keine .exe zu erzeugen. Wenn du wirklich ne .exe willst dann such dir ne andere Programmiersprache (C# oder C++ usw). Durch das Erzeugen einer .exe geht ja die Plattformunabhängigkeit verloren und wozu dann noch Java verwenden?


----------



## outbreaker (4. Feb 2008)

Erstelle doch für deine Anwender eine bat Datei die dann die jar richtig aufruft


----------



## André Uhres (4. Feb 2008)

exe4j ist sehr benutzerfreundlich und die kostenlose "evaluation version" ist voll funktionsfähig. 
Mit einem Trick kann man die Meldung verschwinden lassen, dass es eine "evaluation version" ist:
einen Splashscreen wählen, der höher ist, als der Bildschirm. 
http://www.ej-technologies.com/products/exe4j/overview.html


----------



## Jango (4. Feb 2008)

Soviel Aufhebens wegen einer .exe...
Da finde ich _HeRaider_'s Variante eleganter.  :wink:


----------



## André Uhres (4. Feb 2008)

jobu0101 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..ideal für Windowsbenutzer..


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2008)

Benutze (wenn überhaupt) JeStart von Xenoage. JeStart erzeugt lediglich eine Exe-Datei die deine Jar-Datei startet.
Dabei kannst du ein Icon deiner Wahl zuweisen, eine bestimmte JRE-Version voraussetzen und die Sache bleibt trotzdem plattformunabhängig, weil du ja eine Jar-Datei mit auslieferst, die auch unter Linux, MacOS, etc. läuft.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (4. Feb 2008)

> Benutze (wenn überhaupt) JeStart von Xenoage


Wieso? Ist das Programm besser as launch4j oder jsmooth, die auch freie Programme sind und die es ebenfalls erlauben, die jar nicht in die exe zu packen, sondern diese lediglich zu starten?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2008)

OK, vielleicht hätte ich ein etwas unbestimmteres "z.B." einfügen sollen...


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (4. Feb 2008)

War wirklich nur aus Interesse gefragt (jetzt wo ich es noch einmal lese klingt es wie ein Angriff, was es nicht sein sollte.)

Ciao


----------



## André Uhres (5. Feb 2008)

Man kann nicht nur die jar, sondern auch die jre in die exe packen, wenn man Lust dazu hat.
Dadurch wird weder die jre  noch die jar in irgendeiner Weise verändert.
Der Gebrauch einer solchen exe bedeutet somit nicht, dass man die Plattformunabhängigkeit aufgibt.
Die eigentliche jar bleibt in allen möglichen Konfigurationen plattformunabhängig, nur um das mal klarzustellen.

(In die Sauna geh ich nackt, aber für's Schlittschuhlaufen pack ich mich in Kleider und benutze Schlittschuhe.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich durch die Kleidung und die Schlittschuhe plattformabhängig werde.
Wenn ich will, kann ich nach dem Schlittschuhlaufen wieder nackt in die Sauna gehen.
Ebenso wird die eigentliche jar nicht plattformabhängig, nur weil man sie in eine plattformabhängige exe gepackt hat.)


----------



## Jango (5. Feb 2008)

Und um noch abschließend zu sagen:
C# (wie oben erwähnt) macht auch keine .exe im wirklichen Sinn. Das Kompilat ist ja auch eine Art Byte-Code wie in Java - heißt nur anders. Also auch nur Wrapper. 
Eine richtige Startdatei (.exe) erhält man nur von C/C++.


----------



## HoaX (5. Feb 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine richtige Startdatei (.exe) erhält man nur von C/C++.


wirklich? wäre mir neu dass VisualBasic, Delphi, TurboPascal, .... alle keine echten exe-Dateien erstellen


----------



## HeRaider (5. Feb 2008)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und um noch abschließend zu sagen:
> C# (wie oben erwähnt) macht auch keine .exe im wirklichen Sinn. Das Kompilat ist ja auch eine Art Byte-Code wie in Java - heißt nur anders. Also auch nur Wrapper.
> Eine richtige Startdatei (.exe) erhält man nur von C/C++.


Ist mir auch klar aber ist in C# durchaus so vorgesehen, dass man diese .exe erstellt und in Java ist dies nicht der Fall.


----------

